# Where to meet people in Larnaca?



## Roger012345 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi,

I'm moving to Larnaca this week and was wondering it there are good places to meet other ex-pats there or close-by.

Kind regards,

Roger.


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

Roger012345 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving to Larnaca this week and was wondering it there are good places to meet other ex-pats there or close-by.
> 
> ...


How old are you? I think there is a british community in Oriklini, lots of bars and restaurants along the Dhekleia road and the Phinikoudes seafront.
There are quiz nights, theme nights etc. also clubs that are suited more to the elderly like the Pervolia Charity Pervolia - Home. :eyebrows:


----------



## Roger012345 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Zany,

I'm 44 although, maybe, behave like I'm in my 30s. Will check out Oriklini.

Roger


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Roger,

I can't speak about Larnanca itself although I'm sure there are some there.

If you come to Oroklini the 2 I know of in the centre of the village are The Corfu Tavern (fulll of expats on a Friday afternoon) and The Kings Cellar where you will always meet a few.


----------



## Roger012345 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks,

Will try them out. Just picked these up a bit too late for this Friday, but will try another time.

Roger.


----------



## dickd (May 18, 2009)

Hi, Roger, 
I go to an excellent international church in Larnaca, called Grace Church.If you want to get to plug into an established social network and experience the presence of God in lively, charismatic meetings, then come along to Grace Church in Neophytou Street in the town centre. Sunday meetings start at 10.00 and mid-week we meet in each others' homes.
Cheers,
dickd.


----------

